
The Rational Rejection of Security Advice by Users [pdf] - stakent
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/cormac/papers/2009/SoLongAndNoThanks.pdf
======
stakent
Found on Schneier on Security blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/users_rational...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/users_rationall.html)

